# Sawyers Behaving Badly..........



## Rounder (May 16, 2010)

My regular crew isn't working this week, so I called around and found a week with my old fallback. Boss said they started a new job last Wednesday near a nice little town, some good watering holes and eateries, sounds good to me.

Then he says, "You'd be real proud of the boys", uh oh, not good.
First night in town, they were banned for life from town, arrested on sight if they ever return (I guess that means me too). 

I don't know details, and they probably would not be fit for a public forum even if I did. So no night away from camp for me this week :censored:!

Another sufferfest in camp this week.

Let's hear some stories, I know you got 'em - Sam - Have a good week


----------



## forestryworks (May 16, 2010)

That sounds like they're fallers from the days of lawless DEADWOOD


----------



## joesawer (May 16, 2010)

Lol that reminds me of when 1200 tree cutters descended on the "Alpine Resorts" of Southern California to clean up the bark beetle epidemic.
There was a lot of friction and a few broken bones and smashed faces. I heard over and over again about how violent we where.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 16, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Lol that reminds me of when 1200 tree cutters descended on the "Alpine Resorts" of Southern California to clean up the bark beetle epidemic.
> There was a lot of friction and a few broken bones and smashed faces. I heard over and over again about how violent we where.



Dude, you forgot about all of the chimney fires from burning all of that pine! 

Amazing that anyone survived!




.


----------



## joesawer (May 16, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Dude, you forgot about all of the chimney fires from burning all of that pine!
> 
> Amazing that anyone survived!
> 
> ...





Lol do you remember the cranes everywhere and log trucks and traffic jams?

There where several establishments where we where not welcome for quite a long while around '04.


----------



## Rounder (May 16, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Dude, you forgot about all of the chimney fires from burning all of that pine!
> 
> Amazing that anyone survived!
> 
> ...



LOL same problem here with those darn beetles, everybody wants the firewood, culls!


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 16, 2010)

Not to rain on your parade, but they can't ban you from coming into town anymore than they can run you out of one. Little thing called the Constitution standing in the way.

There are no laws preventing a law abiding person from coming into any city in the country, nor can the cops harass you for doing so. If it were possible to do that, where would all the pedophiles live after getting out of prison?


----------



## joesawer (May 16, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but they can't ban you from coming into town anymore than they can run you out of one. Little thing called the Constitution standing in the way.
> 
> There are no laws preventing a law abiding person from coming into any city in the country, nor can the cops harass you for doing so. If it were possible to do that, where would all the pedophiles live after getting out of prison?





Welkome to Amerika, Komrad!


----------



## Rounder (May 16, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but they can't ban you from coming into town anymore than they can run you out of one. Little thing called the Constitution standing in the way.
> 
> There are no laws preventing a *law abiding* person from coming into any city in the country, nor can the cops harass you for doing so. If it were possible to do that, where would all the pedophiles live after getting out of prison?



It ain't no parade when the ding dongs you work with (not exactly "law abiding" ding dongs) give you a bad name in a small town when you're stuck there cutting for a while on a contract. Might just be a Montana thing. I like to leave the locals with a good impression, but sometimes the coworkers good times get in the way of that- back to some stories, I need a laugh before I get up in the dark and head to wherever we're going.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (May 16, 2010)

*not so*

Not to rain on your parade, but they can't ban you from coming into town anymore than they can run you out of one. Little thing called the Constitution standing in the way.

There are no laws preventing a law abiding person from coming into any city in the country, nor can the cops harass you for doing so. If it were possible to do that, where would all the pedophiles live after getting out of prison? 

i know of several folks barred by the courts in va from certain towns. and one who can only go see his parents if he calls the sheriff 24 hours ahead of time , is met at the county line escorted to their house where he must stay inside till he calls to be escorted back to the border. were his parents not filthy rich he likely would be denied even that privilege. 


and no one that knows ricky complains we all know why


----------



## slowp (May 16, 2010)

I"m sorry, the only story I have happened in camp, so it doesn't count.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 17, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but they can't ban you from coming into town anymore than they can run you out of one. Little thing called the Constitution standing in the way.
> 
> There are no laws preventing a law abiding person from coming into any city in the country, nor can the cops harass you for doing so. If it were possible to do that, where would all the pedophiles live after getting out of prison?
> 
> ...



And, while I was working Correctiosn, we had one man released on Murder 1 who not only was banned from town, he was banned from the entire state of Washington.

Ooops, wrong. It wasn't Murder 1. He knifed a man to death over a dope deal. Plea bargained to less than murder but I don't recall the exact charge. I thought I would never forget his name but I can't bring it up now.

Harry K


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 17, 2010)

Ok, so I went back and read the Constitution and it doesn't say anything about the right to travel freely, but I know it's a federal law somewhere.

I know of lots of judges that make agreements with defendants that aren't prescribed by law, _i.e:_ Chemical castration, or wearing a sign in public saying you committed a crime, etc. But these are rulings based on agreements between the defendant and the prosecutor. Sometimes the judge comes up with an unconventional idea, but they rarely issue one of these types of rulings on their own. Any lawyer would have them swept aside without breaking a sweat.

Freedom to travel has been upheld by the Supreme Court on several occasions. No judge is capable of ordering someone out of town without that person agreeing to it. However, I doubt that the agreement would even be considered valid and enforceable.


----------



## Gologit (May 17, 2010)

I think you guys are missing the point...Mtsamloggit wants to hear a few rowdy logger stories and he gets a lecture on constitutional rights instead. Check your sense of humor for full operational status, okay?

And, for what it's worth, you can get banned. Not legally of course but in some of the smaller communities where everybody knows everybody you can be made to feel unwelcome. Very, very unwelcome. Is it legal? No. Is it done? Yup.

So...where are the stories?

Sam...when I get a break I'll PM you about the time the woods crew, some drivers, and some fallers danced on the counter tops with the waitresses at Denny's, locked the cook in the store room 'cause they didn't like his attitude...and got banned. I'd post it here but I'd probably get a lecture on anti-social and irresponsible behavior.


----------



## ross_scott (May 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I think you guys are missing the point...Mtsamloggit wants to hear a few rowdy logger stories and he gets a lecture on constitutional rights instead. Check your sense of humor for full operational status, okay?
> 
> And, for what it's worth, you can get banned. Not legally of course but in some of the smaller communities where everybody knows everybody you can be made to feel unwelcome. Very, very unwelcome. Is it legal? No. Is it done? Yup.
> 
> ...


Oh..wait a sec. I had the polarity reversed the wrong way on my laugh-o-scope. Sense of humor fully powered up now so let the logger stories fly, (unabated). I promise I won't do anything but laugh my ass off.


----------



## Greystoke (May 17, 2010)

Some Fallers that I spent some time with on a float camp on Long Island, Southeast Alaska, decided to hit the town on the way back south after leaving camp for the season...bad Idea! One of the guys got so drunk that he mistakenly entered the wrong building thinkin it was the hotel he was staying, when actually it was a alcohol and drug rehab facility, so he get busted because he got in and the doors locked behind him and would not let him back out, so he freaks out and breaks the window! LOL! Glad I was not in on that one. That camp was wild. The day I showed up one of the riggin rats had a black and blue face and the one that gave it to him got tramped...also a couple of bullet holes in the floor and walls from idiots playin with their guns...livin with numbskulls...that is one of the many things i did not like about camp!


----------



## Ontario_Logger (May 17, 2010)

One time at band camp.......wait nevermind


----------



## hammerlogging (May 17, 2010)

my boss picked up an out of town crew to staff our yarder, as a welcome to town gesture took them to a minor league game. One of em jumped out of the stands, tagged third and slid into home. Arrested.


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2010)

It is a dark and stormy evening. Time for a tale of a fire crew that became a legend. 

We were sent against our will to an Eastern Oregon conflagration. Valuable dead lodgepole was on fire. (sarcasm). This was back in the days when our fire guy would not send crews away to such places because, "If something starts up here, I need my people because we have real timber here, not that lodgepole." He would wait till the big bosses made him do so. Plus, we did not need the overtime because we made just as much by staying home. We got to do broadcast burns on weekends and evenings and after that was over, patrol the district on the weekends. 

Anyhoo, we had been put on nightshift during week two of our tour de Oregon de east. Nightshift means you have to try to sleep during the hot day in a noisy firecamp. Nightshift is an exercise in sleep deprivation and makes for some cranky people. The fire grew and soon became too big for the type 2 overhead team so a type 1 team moved in. They looked around camp, which was located in a meadowy spot with scattered dead lodgepole around, and decided all the snags needed to be cut down. So, fallers went to work. One tent was hit, but that crew was out. We could not sleep with saws going and trees falling around us. 

We were cranky, did I mention that? We were not young enough to be easily intimidated, and half of us were permanent employees. We first tried to work through channels to get the falling stopped. We suggested they fall during shift change. Nope. We got called whiners. The falling went on. 

Our sawyer, who was a heck of a worker, and hot tempered at times had had enough. He disappeared. Soon he reappeared with a uniformed Security guy in front and in back. They announced they were sending him home. He had been in the Plans tent (where the big shots are) and fired up his saw and was revving it up yelling "COULD YOU :censored:ING SLEEP WITH THIS GOING ON? COULD YOU? :censored::censored:

They said they were sending him home. We stood up and said then we're all going home, and our people will back up our decision. We told them we could make just as much money at home, and get sleep too. 

The security guys' mouths gaped open. They were speechless. The camp boss arrived. They started stuttering--we had ruined their moment. We began moving to pack our gear. 

The camp guy then said, "Well, we'll keep you on, but don't do it again." (what a wimp). The falling quit. We went back to try to sleep, and they began falling during shift change. We were branded as "trouble makers", which we did out best to live up to, because when we got sent to Pendleton for a day off, and they told us we could not leave the fenced in rodeo grounds, we climbed over the fence and went on into town. Nobody got into fights, the guys bought nice colorful neckties at the Goodwill Store to wear back in firecamp for supper....But we were called, "That Crew" and we got put in the short bus to ride home when it was time, instead of the comfy tour bus. 

That's my story of getting into trouble IN camp.


----------



## Greystoke (May 18, 2010)

slowp said:


> It is a dark and stormy evening. Time for a tale of a fire crew that became a legend.
> 
> We were sent against our will to an Eastern Oregon conflagration. Valuable dead lodgepole was on fire. (sarcasm). This was back in the days when our fire guy would not send crews away to such places because, "If something starts up here, I need my people because we have real timber here, not that lodgepole."



Good one Patty  "valuable Lodgepole"


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Good one Patty  "valuable Lodgepole"



Oh, I also failed to mention that the fire was large, but was in an isolated area. We threw lots of dollars at it, but as is usually the case, what got the fire (in dead lodgepole) under control was a cloudburst. Not firefighting, but nature.


----------



## redprospector (May 19, 2010)

Not a fire story, but..............................................................................
There was the time that the local cop was asleep in his cruiser as a few of us were leaving town, on our way to work. Some how, the handcuff's that were on his dash wound up in one of our pickup's. 
Our saw boss had been riding some of us like a farmer riding a mule, for what seemed to us as nothing. About noon some of us had finished our strips and were going to the next unit when we saw the saw boss'es pickup parked up on a spur road. Upon closer inspection, we found that he was sound asleep sitting in his truck with his left arm resting on the window. Some how those handcuffs wound up around his wrist, and around the mirror frame on the door. All the other bosses got a pretty big kick out of it, that was all they talked about for a week. Our saw boss didn't know for sure who did it (although he had a pretty good idea), and had a hard time trying to explaine how a set of handcuff's locked him to the door of his truck without his knowledge.

Andy


----------



## slowp (May 19, 2010)

So, how did he get unlocked? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bullbuck (May 19, 2010)

i had only cut for a few months when i was around 18 or so,and a buddy of mine invited me to go cut mistletoe pondo in n.w.new mexico.well i cant go into detail as i did not witness any of this first hand,but as it was told to me the reason us greenhorns got hired on to go up north was that the previous crew had had some pretty major disagreements wich ended up with one man at the helm of a cat grappleskider,running the other two guys out of the camper in a big hurry to say the least.when we arrived all there was to greet us was an obvious"backup camper"it was a very cold two months up near mt.taylor.but rumor was those two guys didnt get much time to evacuate that camper


----------



## redprospector (May 19, 2010)

slowp said:


> So, how did he get unlocked? Inquiring minds want to know.



Hahaha.
Why, he drove to town with his right hand and returned them to the officer that had lost them. It was only an hour drive into town though.
That was one of the nicer things we did to him. The rest could have been concidered attempted murder.

Andy


----------



## Rounder (May 20, 2010)

Good stories!, just got back home. Got the full story, and no, I can't repeat it here- but, many laws were broken, as was a bar. We went into town last night, but Barney Fife kept a pretty close eye on us, lol (I don't think the old boy had much better to do). We did lose one guy in town last night, but he appeared around 11 this morning, and he was a little fuzzy on the details of the night before.

Oh yeah, had some real nice sawing.

Thanks for the laughs - Sam


----------



## madhatte (May 22, 2010)

We had one of our nomad forestry crew one year get a bit lippy with a local girl while "in town", prompting possible police action. The Boss stepped in and took responsibility for the situation, saving that indignity. However, once he drove the guy back out to camp and returned to town himself, Our Hero proceeded to drink himself into a blackout. Somehow he managed to fall into the campfire and pass out. He received 3rd degree burns over about 25% of his body. After some time in the fire, he roused himself enough to crawl to a nearby camp for help. After some months in a pressure suit, and some more in physical therapy, he's fine now, but a teetotaller. At least he survived. Good guy.


----------



## joesawer (May 22, 2010)

In Crestline CA I worked for a company who had two brothers from Hawaii working for them.
They where big and strong and pretty free thinking. They managed to get cross ways with some of the local racists in town.
The younger one went into the Bear Claw a local watering hole and got into it with some locals. A few smashed faces and a broke jaw later he walked out. But the bar tried to say that none of the employees of that company where allowed in.
Some time later to local brothers caught the older Hawaiian out by himself while he was pretty drunk and jumped him and put the boots to him and put him in the hospital. I saw the video of this event and it was not pretty.
Some time after he recovered he was in the bowling alley and some skin heads jumped on him again. I happened to be walkin down the street in front of the bowling alley, with a beautiful local lady who had been a centerfold model, when this happened.
She was related to the two brothers who had put him in the hospital.
It turned into a tense situation that resulted in me choking some body out and hurting my elbow pretty bad when i hit the concrete!

It was some wild times.


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2010)

Sometimes the locals can embarrass themselves. During the busy logging years, there was a lot of clearcutting which made for a lot of other work. A crew of exchange student types was in our little burg to plant trees. At the same time, a nearby logging outfit lost a lot of tools out of their fire truck. 

So, the planting crew was staying at one of the really fine motels..sarcasm again. Some locals slashed all the tires on their vans. 

About a day later the tool thieves were discovered, and they were locals. 

There was a tree planting crew that did get caught in the act of stealing from the landing. The logging crew showed up for work before they got away and chased them over the edge wielding marlen spikes. They were waiting for the tree planters to reappear when I arrived, but I think the planters stayed down in the brush and waited the loggers out, or hiked out or something.


----------



## wvlogger (May 22, 2010)

I have no faller stories but i do have a pretty good rounghneck story. We were working a oil location (one of few here) and had a bunch of hot headed rig hands. I never worked the rig but did run dozer. Well they all went into town one friday night to "celebrate" the finishing of the well. To make a long story short they all got into fights at the bar and were banned 2 were aressted and one put a man in the hospital. The boss was none to pleased because he like to leave a good impression on the town. Last i heard 1 went to texas, one went off shore(some how) and i have no idea about the other three. Life on the mountain can be fun but when you get dumbasses and liquor nothing good happens.


----------



## Rounder (May 23, 2010)

Back we go in the morning, hopefully I don't come back with any stories.........Sam


----------



## stihlhead (May 23, 2010)

While not a logging story nor a fighting story it does have benefits in the laughter department. A few of us Michigan boys went elk hunting in Colorado for a week. The last night of the hunt we packed up and went to the local bar. After drinking the bar out of Coors Light (we had to drink that since we were in the mountains) a giant of a man walked in the bar and threatened to kill us all if someone didn't teell him where his truck was. Turns out it was the bar owner and he had a few to many, so someone moved his truck for him so he didn't drive. Real nice place. Asked the bar maid for a spit cup, she says " I ain't clean up no spit cup when you leave....spit on the floor" So we did.

After way to many beers I was the only one sober enough to drive, and I had to do it with one eye closed so I was seeing only one lane. We had parked the camper in a trailer park and proceeded to go back there to sleep it off.

About an hour into our slumber on of the guys begins to get out of bed, flips his covers back, hauls his #### out and trys peeing in his bed. I yell to his son "Dude, your dad is going to piss his own bed if you don't get him"

He grabs his dad and takes him outside into this trailer park where he has to haul his dads undershorts down and pull his crank out for him to whiz. People are yelling from the other campers to hold it down, so I did what any friend would do........

I turned the yard light on for them. We are not welcome back. Although they probably forgot who we are!


----------



## joesawer (May 23, 2010)

stihlhead said:


> While not a logging story nor a fighting story it does have benefits in the laughter department. A few of us Michigan boys went elk hunting in Colorado for a week. The last night of the hunt we packed up and went to the local bar. After drinking the bar out of Coors Light (we had to drink that since we were in the mountains) a giant of a man walked in the bar and threatened to kill us all if someone didn't teell him where his truck was. Turns out it was the bar owner and he had a few to many, so someone moved his truck for him so he didn't drive. Real nice place. Asked the bar maid for a spit cup, she says " I ain't clean up no spit cup when you leave....spit on the floor" So we did.
> 
> After way to many beers I was the only one sober enough to drive, and I had to do it with one eye closed so I was seeing only one lane. We had parked the camper in a trailer park and proceeded to go back there to sleep it off.
> 
> ...





And he seems proud of it???


----------



## RandyMac (May 23, 2010)

Oh the things we did in our youth, not all were good.


----------



## stihlhead (May 23, 2010)

joesawer said:


> And he seems proud of it???



Hey I thought they needed a light!


----------



## RandyMac (May 23, 2010)

They did indeed, I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 5, 2010)

The boys left camp last night to poke around some prescribed burns to look for morels. On the way back, Bozo #1 says, "stop, I gotta take a leak". Bozo 1 exits the crummy and goes about his business. As he does this, bozo #2 says to bozo #3, "pull forward slow, and then when he comes running hit the brakes so he bounces off the door." Bozo 3 obliges, and bozo 1 comes running, but bozo 3 is rolling pretty good in the crummy. As bozo 1 attempts to leap into the moving crummy (he left his door open), bozo 3 hits the brakes and the ABS locks up. Bozo 1 procedes to slam nose and head first into the door frame. It wasn't pretty, but funny as hell once we knew he was ok. So yeah, "sawyers behaving badly" - Sam


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I guess it's my turn. Back in my Forestry days, I drank pretty hard, did a few, well, things. We got paid once a month, so the local bars had hot business on a pay day night. I was a little boss and expected to keep order in the barracks, kinda cramped the style some. One of the other little bosses came up with another plan. We held back 20 bucks and tied one on, the night before payday. Oh boy. one such night we had been to Paul's Cannery in Klamath, did it right too. There was four of us crammed into Doc's old Mustang, when we got back to Alder camp, we proceded to race around the compound. The loop was 3/10s of a mile, it got crazy in a hurry, every time we passed the office, I chucked an empty beer bottle at the raingauge. When I ran out of bottles, Doc stopped and had me go pick them up, I got out, went to grab the first and realized that I had been drinking beer, a lot of it. It was time to unload, there was the raingauge.........the weather report the next day showed that it had rained, only at Alder.


----------



## raycarr (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Uncle Randy, I knew you did some stuff, but I didn't know you pissed in a rain gauge.
I wrangled a few minutes of internet time, wanted to let you know that we will be up on the 4th of July, the kid will be old enough to travel by then. See you later, old ####er.

Ray


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Well I guess it's my turn. Back in my Forestry days, I drank pretty hard, did a few, well, things. We got paid once a month, so the local bars had hot business on a pay day night. I was a little boss and expected to keep order in the barracks, kinda cramped the style some. One of the other little bosses came up with another plan. We held back 20 bucks and tied one on, the night before payday. Oh boy. one such night we had been to Paul's Cannery in Klamath, did it right too. There was four of us crammed into Doc's old Mustang, when we got back to Alder camp, we proceded to race around the compound. The loop was 3/10s of a mile, it got crazy in a hurry, every time we passed the office, I chucked an empty beer bottle at the raingauge. When I ran out of bottles, Doc stopped and had me go pick them up, I got out, went to grab the first and realized that I had been drinking beer, a lot of it. It was time to unload, there was the raingauge.........the weather report the next day showed that it had rained, only at Alder.



Did you get the fuel sticks too?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, if it isn't little Ray. So, how is littlest Ray, and that wispy redheaded bride? I still don't know how you did it, she makes you look like a run over bear. I do have the Fourth off, you gonna watch the exploding Fog Festival?

Oh, yeah, bring my saw back, you puppy beater


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 5, 2010)

slowp said:


> Did you get the fuel sticks too?



Yes


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yes




Humdidity was pretty high that night too! You did a thorough job.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 5, 2010)

slowp said:


> Humdidity was pretty high that night too! You did a thorough job.



When you take on a job, you do your best.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 26, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> When you take on a job, you do your best.



Yer fricken-a right. Good work there!


----------

